# !  ?

## Anny-Sunny

,  !

  ...
 2012      .     .
      ,     .  .
                ,          .
     ?

1. .    2012     01   08 (  ).
  : 
08 69 -      ( 08        )
01 08 -       

  , ,    .      010       . 
 ,       ,              .
   ?   ? 51-69  69-01?    ?

2.    .      ?      .

3.  ,   ,   ? (   (  ))

----------

:
1)       ,            ? 
2)              ?

----------


## .

> ,          .


      .

----------


## Anny-Sunny

> :
> 1)       ,            ? 
> 2)              ?


1.          .   .   .
2. .

----------


## Anny-Sunny

> .


. .
.,       ?  :Redface:

----------


## .

,      ( ),   .251

----------


## Anny-Sunny

! , .    .
.

      ?

----------

-    2012 ,   .       (,            )  2012-2013-2014 ,      :Smilie:  
       ,       ?    ,       ,  ,  ,        ,       .

----------


## Anny-Sunny

> (,            )


 ,    :Smilie:   :Smilie: 




> ,       ?    ,       ,  ,  ,        ,       .


        .  ,  ,        ?
    ?     .       .       ""?

----------


## .

> ?







> ""?

----------


## Anny-Sunny

> 


! ,   ,  ,     .

.,            , ,       ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## Anny-Sunny

.,     :Smilie: 
  .

, ,   ,    .
  ,      :Smilie:

----------


## Anny-Sunny

> .


.,   :
1.   251   (  ,    )           . ,         , ,      251 , , ,  ?

2.   251    :
"12)    ,       78, 79, 176, 176.1  203     ( );"
   79   :
"5.                     (,                   )       ."

      -    ?     : "      ".

----------


## Anny-Sunny

,     .
    ,      - .
   :
01 - 08 - (715000)
08 - 68 - (715000)
68 - 86 - (715000)
86 - 20 - (715000)
20 - 83 - (715000)

         76 (51 - 76).
 ,    76 -  86.
 ,    86    .

      68.   ? 
,  .

----------


## Anny-Sunny

,        :
01 - 83 - (715000)
51 - 76 - 715000
76 - 86 - 715000

 ,      01   83 .
 76 ,   86 .

----------


## Anny-Sunny

!  !
 :Embarrassment: 
 :Smilie:

----------

